# Dairy goat judging



## amanda2017 (Feb 16, 2015)

Hey yall!

Can yall judge mother/daughter pair for me?
In thinking about getting them. I own boer goats, so I have no idea how to judge dairy conformation.

Top is doeling, 1 month old
Bottom is dam. 1 yer old

They are both Purebred ADGA registerd.


----------



## amanda2017 (Feb 16, 2015)

Is the price worth it? She wants $600 for the pair, I think it is since they are Purebed and registerd, and from a CAE, johns. And CL free herd. 

But like I said, I don't know how to judge her udder or conformation


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice udder. That is $300 a piece. Around here that would be on the cheaper end. Worth it.


----------



## amanda2017 (Feb 16, 2015)

ksalvagno said:


> Nice udder. That is $300 a piece. Around here that would be on the cheaper end. Worth it.


Thank you! How are they conformation wise? Like I said I have no idea how to judge.


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

Without doing too in-depth of a critique, I'll say that both are pretty nice does. Lack of capacity and a steep rump are the two main flaws that jump out at me, as well as the lacking medial and close together teats on the udder. That said, those are relatively minor flaws...especially for that price. 

I'd say go for them! If you bred the doe to a buck that's more level with great capacity and udder lines, I think you'd get some really nice kids!


----------



## amanda2017 (Feb 16, 2015)

nigies4ever said:


> Without doing too in-depth of a critique, I'll say that both are pretty nice does. Lack of capacity and a steep rump are the two main flaws that jump out at me, as well as the lacking medial and close together teats on the udder. That said, those are relatively minor flaws...especially for that price.
> 
> I'd say go for them! If you bred the doe to a buck that's more level with great capacity and udder lines, I think you'd get some really nice kids!


Thank you!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Yes, I agree with Haley.
Lack of body capacity and depth, toplines aren't very level and steep rumps.
The does teats are too close together and she needs a better medial.
They aren't bad though, I'd say it's a good price


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

As the teats are, they are perfectly placed. But if she did have a better medial, they would then be pulled to close together. Without knowing the pedigree Id still say thats a great foundation starting doe. $600 is a bit steep for around here. Id offer her $500


----------



## amanda2017 (Feb 16, 2015)

This is the post! It states the site and dams name.


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

That milk production isn't too bad for a first freshener...I bet her udder will improve the next time she freshens.


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

I'd also ask for a pic of the doeling's sire, too. It'll give you a better idea of how she'll look when she matures.


----------



## amanda2017 (Feb 16, 2015)

I tried to find their pedigree by the name, but I wasn't able to find it. I am asking for their registration #


----------



## amanda2017 (Feb 16, 2015)

Here opal's pedigree (dam)


----------



## amanda2017 (Feb 16, 2015)

This is the doelings






pedigree


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Since this is a yearling first freshener, I would expect body capacity and depth to increase significantly over the next couple of years. 
Most importantly they look healthy and well cared for.


----------



## amanda2017 (Feb 16, 2015)

We got them! They are very healthy and such sweethearts!
View attachment 93215
View attachment 93217
View attachment 93218


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats! Pretty girls!!


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Very nice! Best of luck!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Congrats!!


----------

